# Roamer Help Please...



## Osian85 (Sep 5, 2013)

Hello chaps, chatting to the father-in-law last night in the pub and the topic of watches came up, he mentioned his fathers watch that he has in a drawer, a non-running approx 1950s swiss made Roamer manual wind and wants to fix it up, I have done a bit of digging but cant find anything about the watch at all.

Perhaps someone here can help? with info on the watch and where best to get it fixed up?

I know its not worth much but its sentimental.



Greatly appreciated.


----------



## jaguar (Nov 4, 2013)

There is a chap on here goes by the name of silver hawk he has a web site if you google electronic watches. You can then send him an email to ask him if he can help. I had problems with a roamer electronic he was unable to help in the end because mine was a mess inside. However he seems very knowledgeable and is very helpful and provided a very polite fast efficient service. He seems an all round nice bloke. Sure he will help if he can he will give you an honest summary of whether it can be repaired and how much it will cost


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

I have a watchmending friend in Bursledon (Hants), who has a large collection of Roamers, and collects them (as I do). He'd take a look at it for you if you wanted. If he can't fix it, he won't charge - if he can, his rates are very modest. Let me know if you'd like further info.


----------



## Osian85 (Sep 5, 2013)

Yes please Will, that would be ideal thanks. Looks like a new set of hands (obviously!) and god knows what inside, the crown ratchets back, but not forward to wind, there is instant resistance.

Cosmetics isnt an issue I can sort that, and probably replace the bracelet with a nice strip of leather!

Many thanks.


----------



## trim (Sep 23, 2010)

Hands should be the ones with the small square paddles about 1/3 from the tip.

Like these, but in gold and longer


----------



## Osian85 (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks Trim!

I have never seen the original hands so I had no idea how they should look, I imagined a 'Breguet' shape so I wasn't far off.


----------



## Osian85 (Sep 5, 2013)

How about that info then Will Fly? I cant PM you for some reason, cos im a new member?

Osh.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Sorry, Osian - been off the computer. Email me at: [email protected] and I'll get some details to you.


----------

